# Suche günstigen OPC Server für Phoenix



## Vaninger (20 März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen günstigen OPC Server, von mir aus auch schon etwas älter, der für meine Phoenix Contact ILC 350 PN und somit für PCWorx von Phoenix geeignet ist. Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee. Ständig nur mit der 60 Minuten Version des AX OPC Servers von Phoenix, das macht auf die DAuer auch keinen Spaß.

DAnke!!

Daniel


----------



## Oerw (30 März 2009)

Hallo


meines Wissens gibt es keinen alternativen OPC Server. Evtl gibt es für deine Visu einen propitären Treiber des Herstellers


----------



## Vaninger (9 April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Muss mal schauen, was es hier noch gibt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2009)

Gibt es die Vollversion nicht bei Phoenix?


----------



## Oerw (9 April 2009)

*günstig*

Hallo


natürlich gibt es einen Lizenzkey womit die Demo zu Vollversion gibt, da er aber von günstig schreibt, denke ich das er bereits bei Phoenix angerufen hat.


Da mir die Visu nicht bekannt ist, kann man evtl. dort nachhaken ob es evtl. eine propietären Treiber gibt (sozusagen nur für die Visu geeignet)

Alternative:

wenn der Umfang der Visu nicht zu groß ist, die Visu nicht vom Kunden vorgeschrieben wird etc. 
gäbe es den Webserver der auf jede ILC sich befindet, dazu braucht man auf der Visu dann einen PC mit Explorer und Java oder ein WindowsCE Gerät mit dem Microbrowser. Die Visu erstellt man mit Webvisit, speichert sie auf der SPS ab.


----------

